# Boston Review



## 275ANGER! (Aug 20, 2011)

Found this on a buddies FB post.  Looks like the author is at "work on a larger project on Rangers".


> SEPTEMBER/OCTOBER 2011
> *Straight Shooter*
> 
> _Matt Gallagher_
> ...



Source:http://www.bostonreview.net/BR36.5/matt_gallagher_special_ops_army_rangers.php


----------



## goon175 (Aug 21, 2011)

well, sounds about like the most accurate thing I have ever read about Ranger culture. I am very curious to read more.


----------



## RAGE275 (Aug 21, 2011)

CPT Janis was my PL haha. Such an awesome dude.


----------

